

Data Mining: Practical Machine Learning Tools and Techniques, 3rd Edition - brisance
http://mkp.com/news/data-mining-3rd-edition-by-ian-h-witten-eibe-frank-and-mark-a-hall

======
iqster
This is the best ML book I've found to date. That said, a number of things
about the second edition annoyed me. Chapter 4 (algorithms) had way too much
meat in it. IMHO, it should have been split into 10-11 chapters. Also, more
self-contained examples would be very useful. Looking forward to reading the
new (and hopefully improved) edition in Feb.

------
mindcrime
Mondo radical... looking forward to getting my hands on a copy of this. I've
been going through that one Google Tech Talks video series on data mining
videos (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFC2KUmEebc>), and one older book on
data mining. This is gnarly stuff.

------
law
I just ordered a copy for my Kindle, and will likely finish it before the end
of the week. I'm an electrical engineer with experience in signal processing,
so this should be a pretty fun read. I'll try to post a review on here
sometime over the weekend.

